# Orbital Sander Replacement Hook and Loop Pads



## richardf (Nov 8, 2009)

I am amazed how much some of these replacement pads cost, (Just like buying printer ink cartriges). Does anybody know of a simple way of replacing the worn out hook and loop material on these pads. I read a forum suggesting to try *Ali-gator repair kit*, but I can't seem to find them anywhere. Is there another way of repairing these worn out pads instead of paying 15 to 25 dollars a piece?


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

One question is: Why are you going through them? I've destroyed, I think, two, in the lifetime so far of my sander, both times because I got too aggressive about sanding and melted them. Might take a lighter touch?

But, no, I've got no suggestions for repair. I've also get enough life out of them that I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## richardf (Nov 8, 2009)

How I wreck these sander pads is, I set my orbital sander down and that rare instance the sanding disk is removed, or falls off and I start sanding again wondering why my sander feels funny. I then look down and realize that I am trying to sand with the hook and loop surface. Well the sander disks will never stick as well as before so I have to buy myself a replacement sander pad. This doesn't happen very often, but when it does, I feel very stupid. And the cost of these replacement pads are expensive for being hook and loop. Also I have melte them too, by being too aggressive


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

If your ROS is a Ridgid, Milwaukee or Ryobi you can get a replacement pad at Home Depot for about $11. It says it's a Ryobi pad, but Ryobi makes all three of those brands and they all use the identical same pad. Ryobi has 4 screws holding it on. Other brands have three screws.


----------



## Roscoe (May 29, 2008)

I bought a repair kit at lowes about 2 years ago. It was in the sandpaper dept. It contained a piece of hook & loop material that you cut to size. I think you have too sand the bottom of your pad smooth and stick the new material on it. I don't know if they still sell it. Don't feel too stupid, I've done the same thing and I'm sure there are plenty of others.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Another trick is to remove the sandpaper when you don't use it for a day or longer. I don't recall where I read this, but it really does work. Another thing I find is that you have to be careful when removing the sandpaper. Don't just grab and pull becuase it will put a lot of stress at the point where you begin. Also running the edge along an adjoining perpendicular piece (like inside a box) will bang up the edge pretty bad. I borrowed a couple of my PC 333's to a buddy (former buddy now) to sand a deck and they came back totally destroyed. Not only were the pads torn almost completely off, the belts on both were broken.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

There is another alternative, sand your existing pad until its smooth. Then start using sticky backed sanding discs. Not the best alternative but you won't have to keep buying new pads all the time.


----------

